# URINATING WHILE SLEEPING???



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I came home for lunch and dd backend was wet and thought it odd but thought she was chewing herself from allergies but upon closer looking she was really wet and then her tshirt was wet underneath so changed her out and went to beds and one bed she lays in was soaking wet all the way through the pad what the heck - it is almost like she urinated while she was sleeping- she is 5 years old - has anyone heard of this ? 

My only other guess is dex who pees alot peed in the bed but he NEVER HAS done that before so the above is more of an option since dd always has something wierd going on -ughhhhhhh 

just curious if anyone has ever heard of this and dd is only 5 so still pretty young


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The most common cause would be a urinary tract infection. She should get checked out by the vet for that. 

Dogs can develop incontinence which is easily treated with medication after a workup to rule out other causes.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok thanks she had urine checked in february and she just had blood work done in february and then 8/4/09 for dental and all was ok -- I just read that incontinence starts from age 3-5 in spayed females - GREAT  she is 5 - I always thought uti they pee alot and real yellow and brown spots by their privates as she does none of this and why this was so odd -- It was alot though which freaked me out as the whole bed which is about 19" round was soaked through that seemed to be a lot to me  It did not smell really bad though - bed is pink so could not tell the color if yellow or clear  She was acting fine when i got home 

should i just take her in with a urine sample?



QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 2 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825249


> The most common cause would be a urinary tract infection. She should get checked out by the vet for that.
> 
> Dogs can develop incontinence which is easily treated with medication after a workup to rule out other causes.[/B]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Could be a UTI so I'd check for that first, but incontinence is definitely a possiblity. I have a friend with a 2 year old yorkie that has had some incontinence the past year or so. She's probably had 4 or 5 episodes before where she'll be laying down and will urinate. However, most of the time she has no issues..the incontinence just happens every once in a while. So for now they don't treat it. It could never happen again or may just continue to happen every once in a while or it could get worse eventually. If it does get worse then they might supplement with some estrogen.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok thanks -- i hope not she is already on temarilp and soloxine  


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 2 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825273


> Could be a UTI so I'd check for that first, but incontinence is definitely a possiblity. I have a friend with a 2 year old yorkie that has had some incontinence the past year or so. She's probably had 4 or 5 episodes before where she'll be laying down and will urinate. However, most of the time she has no issues..the incontinence just happens every once in a while. So for now they don't treat it. It could never happen again or may just continue to happen every once in a while or it could get worse eventually. If it does get worse then they might supplement with some estrogen.[/B]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

UTIs can be as vague as acting off or an accident in the house. Always check for an infection first before you assume anything else. Untreated infections can get very nasty. 

I have a male with incontinence and he's just fine on medication.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok thanks will take in a urine sample and have her examined to be safe 

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 2 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825294


> UTIs can be as vague as acting off or an accident in the house. Always check for an infection first before you assume anything else. Untreated infections can get very nasty.
> 
> I have a male with incontinence and he's just fine on medication.[/B]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Debbie, I hope it's something easily treatable like a UTI, but keep in mind that there's many other urinary diagnoses which can cause these symptoms - like urinary tract anatomic conditions, such as in the urethra or ureters. Urinary fistulas can cause this and so can neurologic conditions. I mention these so you will keep after the Vets if you're not satisfied with the initial diagnosis.





Joy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (vjw @ Sep 2 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825346


> Debbie, I hope it's something easily treatable like a UTI, but keep in mind that there's many other urinary diagnoses which can cause these symptoms - like urinary tract anatomic conditions, such as in the urethra or ureters. Urinary fistulas can cause this and so can neurologic conditions. I mention these so you will keep after the Vets if you're not satisfied with the initial diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my daughter's late Shi Tzu did this a few times before they realized she was having seizures. It happened at night during sleep. Hopefully it is just a UTI.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that was something i thought about as she is mvd but very mild last post bile acid was 26 and she has never had a seizure but I appreciate you sharing this as I like to get as much info so i can discuss with vet - it was so odd 


QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Sep 3 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825371


> QUOTE (vjw @ Sep 2 2009, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825346





> Debbie, I hope it's something easily treatable like a UTI, but keep in mind that there's many other urinary diagnoses which can cause these symptoms - like urinary tract anatomic conditions, such as in the urethra or ureters. Urinary fistulas can cause this and so can neurologic conditions. I mention these so you will keep after the Vets if you're not satisfied with the initial diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my daughter's late Shi Tzu did this a few times before they realized she was having seizures. It happened at night during sleep. Hopefully it is just a UTI.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for this keeping all the info together - i am just bummed i was not here  to see what was going on

QUOTE (vjw @ Sep 2 2009, 11:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825346


> Debbie, I hope it's something easily treatable like a UTI, but keep in mind that there's many other urinary diagnoses which can cause these symptoms - like urinary tract anatomic conditions, such as in the urethra or ureters. Urinary fistulas can cause this and so can neurologic conditions. I mention these so you will keep after the Vets if you're not satisfied with the initial diagnosis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Our 13.5 yo Lilly has peed herself. It almost ALWAYS happens after she's had anesthetic. 
She's even peed while sleeping on our lap! eeuuwwwww!

Mostly, for Lilly, hers seems to happen when she's just in a deep sleep and never wakes up to realize that she needs to go.

We have pH sticks and periodically check for acidity to ensure she's not plagued with crystals in her urine, something else that can cause leaking. She eats Science Diet C/D, which is to prevent the crystal formation. Keep in mind that pH sticks do not tell about any possible infections, only about acidity.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks going to get a bottle and eye dropper from pharmacy today to get a sample first thing in am and take in with her as want to make sure it is not a uti 


QUOTE (Lillykins @ Sep 3 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825442


> Our 13.5 yo Lilly has peed herself. It almost ALWAYS happens after she's had anesthetic.
> She's even peed while sleeping on our lap! eeuuwwwww!
> 
> Mostly, for Lilly, hers seems to happen when she's just in a deep sleep and never wakes up to realize that she needs to go.
> ...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've not had that happen with Hannah or Boo,but I would be bummed out for sure if did. Hope DD is ok & just sleeping too good to be bothered to get up.Has she been drinking more water than usual?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hope you figure out quickly what is going on with DD! Hope it's nothing serious too!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks - no she has not really been drinking more than normal. I emailed internal medicine specialist and dr jean dodds and both said hold off probably just a deep sleep peeing BUT if it happens again take her in for culture and analysis to be sure. They emailed me all uti signs to watch for and none she is doing so hopefully just a fluke. My boy dex has been drinking a ton of water but it has been really hot and so most likely this and he does not drink all the time so not to concerned but when he has dental as he is up next i will have urine and blood work done to be safe. They will be 6 next year so are we suppose to do bi-annual blood work and exams with dogs over six? 



QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 3 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825505


> I've not had that happen with Hannah or Boo,but I would be bummed out for sure if did. Hope DD is ok & just sleeping too good to be bothered to get up.Has she been drinking more water than usual?[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks I hope not as jean said and I agree my dd is a Trip always something with this little girl 


QUOTE (princessre @ Sep 3 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825548


> Hope you figure out quickly what is going on with DD! Hope it's nothing serious too![/B]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 3 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825570


> thanks - no she has not really been drinking more than normal. I emailed internal medicine specialist and dr jean dodds and both said hold off probably just a deep sleep peeing BUT if it happens again take her in for culture and analysis to be sure. They emailed me all uti signs to watch for and none she is doing so hopefully just a fluke. My boy dex has been drinking a ton of water but it has been really hot and so most likely this and he does not drink all the time so not to concerned but when he has dental as he is up next i will have urine and blood work done to be safe. They will be 6 next year so are we suppose to do bi-annual blood work and exams with dogs over six?[/B]


Six years old is still young for toy breeds. I wouldn't even consider 6 middle aged yet. My two are turning 5 this fall. I would say 10 years plus is more middle-aged/senior for small dogs. I try to do annual bloodwork on mine regardless of age just to make sure everything looks good. I doubt I would do twice a year at age six unless my dog had a health issue that needed monitoring or became sick, but it just depends on how cautious you want to be.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok thanks as i was planning on sticking to yearly but bi-annually with dd as she is on temaril p -- i just kept seeing over 6 and over is senior so that must be more in larger breeds 


QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 3 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825589


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 3 2009, 03:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825570





> thanks - no she has not really been drinking more than normal. I emailed internal medicine specialist and dr jean dodds and both said hold off probably just a deep sleep peeing BUT if it happens again take her in for culture and analysis to be sure. They emailed me all uti signs to watch for and none she is doing so hopefully just a fluke. My boy dex has been drinking a ton of water but it has been really hot and so most likely this and he does not drink all the time so not to concerned but when he has dental as he is up next i will have urine and blood work done to be safe. They will be 6 next year so are we suppose to do bi-annual blood work and exams with dogs over six?[/B]


Six years old is still young for toy breeds. I wouldn't even consider 6 middle aged yet. My two are turning 5 this fall. I would say 10 years plus is more middle-aged/senior for small dogs. I try to do annual bloodwork on mine regardless of age just to make sure everything looks good. I doubt I would do twice a year at age six unless my dog had a health issue that needed monitoring or became sick, but it just depends on how cautious you want to be.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Our Puffy and then our Missy both had a time when this happened. I don't recall exact age but want to say 3-4. I , at first, thought UTI but that wasn't the case.... it had to with the after spay/hormonal affect. Apparently the spincter loses the elasticity. They ONLY wet themselves when sleeping. When they were up and about both would tell me they had to go so they obviously felt the 'pressure'. 
However ,apparently when sleeping ....the 'position' and possibly the deep sleep... it just seemed to leak right out of them. Both seemed surprised and 'concerned' as they were very clean and always notified me when they had to go out. 
The vet said we'd try an antihistimine type med first as this usually worked and if not then we'd do a hormone type med I believe she said. Sorry it's been quite some time since all this happened so my memory is a bit foggy and I can't recall the exact med we used.
Anyway within a couple of weeks all was well and we no longer had to continue the meds nor eveh ad to re-do....it was just for that short time. I was surprised at the 'timing/age as I'd have thought it would have happened much younger and closer to the post-spay period but in both cases it was a few years later.
As a side note I know an older gal who had 'leakage' and her urologist prescribed some sort of antihistimine for her as well.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much for this info -- dd was spay at 8 months and she is 5 now. So wierd as i thought something like this would happen older. It was ALOT of pee too not just a little spot so that freaked me out. 

I sure hope it is a one time occurance as dd gets spazzy on antihistamines - she had hives a few months back we think from simplicef 17 days in and so i gave her benedryl with her temarilp and she was jumping from bed to bed and no hives present so it was not the hives and she was so aggitated and i learned some dogs it amps up and some dogs it sedates just like in humans so of course dd would have the worse affect -ughhhh 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Sep 3 2009, 10:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825735


> Our Puffy and then our Missy both had a time when this happened. I don't recall exact age but want to say 3-4. I , at first, thought UTI but that wasn't the case.... it had to with the after spay/hormonal affect. Apparently the spincter loses the elasticity. They ONLY wet themselves when sleeping. When they were up and about both would tell me they had to go so they obviously felt the 'pressure'.
> However ,apparently when sleeping ....the 'position' and possibly the deep sleep... it just seemed to leak right out of them. Both seemed surprised and 'concerned' as they were very clean and always notified me when they had to go out.
> The vet said we'd try an antihistimine type med first as this usually worked and if not then we'd do a hormone type med I believe she said. Sorry it's been quite some time since all this happened so my memory is a bit foggy and I can't recall the exact med we used.
> Anyway within a couple of weeks all was well and we no longer had to continue the meds nor eveh ad to re-do....it was just for that short time. I was surprised at the 'timing/age as I'd have thought it would have happened much younger and closer to the post-spay period but in both cases it was a few years later.
> As a side note I know an older gal who had 'leakage' and her urologist prescribed some sort of antihistimine for her as well.[/B]


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 3 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825770


> Thanks so much for this info -- dd was spay at 8 months and she is 5 now. So wierd as i thought something like this would happen older. It was ALOT of pee too not just a little spot so that freaked me out.
> 
> I sure hope it is a one time occurance as dd gets spazzy on antihistamines - she had hives a few months back we think from simplicef 17 days in and so i gave her benedryl with her temarilp and she was jumping from bed to bed and no hives present so it was not the hives and she was so aggitated and i learned some dogs it amps up and some dogs it sedates just like in humans so of course dd would have the worse affect -ughhhh[/B]


If you must give antihistamines again, consider asking about loratadine (Claritin). 
Charlotte takes 1/2 of a 24-hr loratadine daily for allergies.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok thanks  i have been hearing zyrtec is working well in dogs too 

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Sep 4 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825856


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 3 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825770





> Thanks so much for this info -- dd was spay at 8 months and she is 5 now. So wierd as i thought something like this would happen older. It was ALOT of pee too not just a little spot so that freaked me out.
> 
> I sure hope it is a one time occurance as dd gets spazzy on antihistamines - she had hives a few months back we think from simplicef 17 days in and so i gave her benedryl with her temarilp and she was jumping from bed to bed and no hives present so it was not the hives and she was so aggitated and i learned some dogs it amps up and some dogs it sedates just like in humans so of course dd would have the worse affect -ughhhh[/B]


If you must give antihistamines again, consider asking about loratadine (Claritin). 
Charlotte takes 1/2 of a 24-hr loratadine daily for allergies.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok i guess it was asst that emailed me with info and ims responded this morning  I swear if dd has to go on one more pill i am going to cry  but i thought i would share this with others just in case and this explains why there was alot of pee as i did give her the temaril p that morning and today i gave it to her so we will see if this happens today and scheduling for culture and urinalysis and hoping it is just a uti 

It sounds like she had an episode of urinary incontinence, and no this is not normal. It may be just as Michelle stated, that the prednisolone that is in the Temaril P is making her produce more urine and she was in a deep sleep and urinated while she was sleeping, or she has a weak internal urethral sphincter and the increased urine production while sleeping caused her urinary bladder to leak. Weakening of this sphincter occurs in a small percentage of spayed female dogs, and if the urinary incontinence recurs, then treatment (oral medication) can be given to tighten the sphincter to prevent leakage. In some dogs, the only signs of a urinary tract infection can be urinary incontinence, so ideally, I would have your local vet check her urine (collected sterilely via cystocentesis) for infection (urinalysis and culture) to be safe.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

With both Puffy and Missy it was definately more than just a bit of leakage ...when it happened it seemed to be full pee incidents...both they and their beds were SOAKED! 
With each one it happened once at night and once during a daytime nap.... otherwise they did ask to go out when they were awake and 'with -it" LOL . Each time the call to the vet was done all but immediately after the 2nd occurence.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah i was surpised how soaking wet the bed and her backend and tshirt were i was like whoa where did all that pee come from and i went and checked the water bowl which had hardly any water missing from when i put it up in the am before going to work - very odd well today will tell me if the temarilp triggered it as it happened when she got her last dose. The urine smelled chemically too so i think it was the temarilp smell in the urine very odd. I know i have a microscope on mine  sadly but cannot help it after all i have been through  


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Sep 4 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825927


> With both Puffy and Missy it was definately more than just a bit of leakage ...when it happened it seemed to be full pee incidents...both they and their beds were SOAKED!
> With each one it happened once at night and once during a daytime nap.... otherwise they did ask to go out when they were awake and 'with -it" LOL . Each time the call to the vet was done all but immediately after the 2nd occurence.[/B]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Prednisone will make them pee more.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is on prednisolone but both make them produce more urine but she has been on temarilp every other day for almost 2 years now and never has this happened is why i was worried  I took her to a yorkie meet up in beverly hills and she peed 3 times in 2 hrs so she probably has a uti  as none of the other yorkies did that and she did not drink any water either  so off to the vet we go 


QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Sep 5 2009, 01:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826355


> Prednisone will make them pee more.[/B]


----------

